# زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب



## alhoor (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته












طبعا الكل يسمع عنه زيت النمل وكريم السعد

زيت النمل زيت طبيعي 100% ويخفف من نمو الشعر ومع الاستمرار يوقف نمو الشعر تدريجيا 

وبمساعده كريم السعد تصبح النتااائج اسرررررع واففففضل

وهذي تجارب البعض ممن جربوووه // 


__________________________________________

اقتباس	
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محرقية قلبي رفاعي	

فعلا زيت النمله مفعوله رائع ولا يسبب بثور او حبوب عن تجربتي ويخفف الشعر مع كل استخدام وطريقته تغسل المنطقه المراد ازالتها ولازم من الجذور بأي طريقه بالخيط او الحلاوه الشمع وما ينفع مع الموس وبعدين تدهنين المنطقة مع تدليك خفيف لين تتشربه البشره ويترك من 3 ساعات إلى 4 ساعات ويغسل بعده الوجه طبيعي.

____________________________________________


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام loda	

انا استخدمته اكثر من راع شاريته اكثر من سنه واستخدمته مرتين وشريتها من المنتدى وخفف ظهور الشعر بنسبه كبيره والله يوفقكم

_________________________________________________

اختي انا اعرف اقرأ ايراني و الي مكتوب هو انه وحدة في ايران راحت لدكتور سالته ايش اقدر اسوي عشان اتخلص من شعر الوجه نهائي؟... الدكتور قال لها زيت النمل و عطاها زيت و قال لها استخدمي هذا كل يوم و بوقف نمو الشعر.... و البنت لما كانت تستعمله كانت تحس بحرارة او يعني احساس يحرق .. فراحت حق دكتور ثاني و هذا قال لها ان الزيت الي عطاها كان زيت مركز و عشان كذا كان يحرقها... و ان هذا الزيت اذا تستعمليه لازم يكون مخفف.

بس اقول لك انا الي اعرفه ان الايرانيات يستعملونه كثييير و هو معروف هناك تقدري تحصلينه في كل محلاتهم. و ما لها ضرر او اي شي. ولي يبيعونه المحلات طبعاً يكون مخفف.

__________________________________________________ ___


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسبي الله العظيم	

الزيت مذكور بالطب النبوي اشفيكم يا بنات انا جربته وفعلا عجيب ويفتح المنطقه ويرطب ويهدي البشره بعد الحف وتحسين بقرصه خفيفه لمن تستخدمينه انا بالاول ماصدقت فيه لين بعدين شفت تجارب البنات بمنتدى ثاني وشريت منه كميه لي ولمرت اخوي وللبنات وعلبه وحده تكفي الجسم كامل معنها صغنونه بس مفعوله عجيب ويعطي لمعه حلوه للجسن 
تحطينه 3 مرات بعد الحف 3 ايام ولمن يطلع تحفين هم وتحطين مثل المره اللي فاتت وبعدها شوفي الشعر شلون يخف ويختفي

__________________________________________________ _

مستخلص من بيض النمل

بيض النمل غني بماده الفورميك الي تخفف من نمو الشعر مع الاستمرار

المنتج مكون من حمض الفورميك ومضاف له الزيت كمادة مخففه للحمض عشان ما يأثر على 

البشرة لان اذا مركز يحررررق حيل

بيض النمل معروف من زمان بس محد عطاه بال من قبل نفس سالفه نبات السعد

من سنين موجود ماعرفو قيمته الا قريب

زيت النمل وصى عليه جابر القحطاني وزين الاتات مستخدمه في منتجه الجديد مع نبات السعد

يعني شغل مضمون



والاسعاااااار خياااااااااال .. (( اسعارنا للمـفرق تفـــرق )) 

اسعاار خااصه للجمله .. او نص الجمله .. 


​


----------



## alhoor (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (26 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ..


----------



## alhoor (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (29 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## alhoor (29 يناير 2012)

*رد: زيت النمل وكريم السعد لوقف نموو الشعععر .......عن تجاااااااارب*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


----------

